

Google Searches for Mobile-App Experts - eplanit
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703554204576112723686094898.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEADSecond

======
davidedicillo
I think they are still missing the point. It's not about engineers nor money.
It's about the user experience and the ecosystem that Apple can guarantee to
their users.

